# how rare/common is this Schram jar??



## jughed (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm unfamiliar with fruit jars, and I recently unearthed a "Schram Fruit Jar"...it is just under a half gallon in size and clear...the only Schram jars I could find in reference were the "Automatic Sealers". 
 Is this Schram Fruit Jar common or not??  Thanks.


----------



## woody (Sep 14, 2004)

The Red Book of Fruit Jars #9 says the jar is worth $12-15.


----------



## jughed (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank you very much !!!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 17, 2004)

I believe the Redbook pricing is for the jar complete with closure.  It comes with a gold lacquered lid and wire clamp which can be very hard to find to complete your jar.  While the Schram Fruit Jar is a bit older than the Schram Automatic Sealer, you won't get much for it without a lid.  Also, I have found that Schram jars are very often cloudy - maybe they used a poorer quality glass than some other makers - and they're not worth enough to have them cleaned!  If it does happen to be nice and clear, try putting it out in the sun, a lot of them will turn a lovely purple.


----------

